
Philosophy of Ghost in the Shell - MichaelAO
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophy_of_Ghost_in_the_Shell
======
MichaelAO
Of particular interest is the Stand Alone Complex:

"Stand Alone Complex eventually came to represent a phenomenon where
unrelated, yet very similar actions of individuals create a seemingly
concerted effort.... It is presented as an emergent phenomenon catalyzed by
parallelization of the human psyche through the cyberbrain networks.[2] A key
point is that due to the electronic communications network that is
increasingly permeating society, more and more people are being exposed to the
same information and stimuli, making the overall psyche and responses of large
groups of people increasingly similar; the result is an exponential increase
in the potential for copycat behavior that forms a Stand Alone Complex. There
is no original Laughing Man, no leader. Everyone is acting on their own, yet a
coherent whole emerges. There are people who employed the copycat behavior
before others, but what started the coherent whole is uncertain."

------
hellomoto998
This is awesome.

